# KDE Automount funktioniert nicht mehr

## michel7

Habe folgendes Problem, wenn ich eine CD oder DVD einlege funktioniert das Automount von KDE nicht mehr. Früher hats immer getan. Wenn ich allerdings den Rechner mit eingelegter CD neustarte dann, wird die auch gemountet angezeigt. Weiss jemand vllt woran es liegen könnte?

----------

## kostja

Läuft der hal Daemon?

Konstantin

----------

## michel7

hald und dbus laufen

----------

## mattes

Hi,

schau mal mit dmesg und udevmonitor ob das Einlegen erkannt wird.

Hast du in de /etc/fstab noch Einträge dafür drin? Würde ich dann mal rausnehmen.

Grüße

Matthias

----------

## sprittwicht

Läuft evtl. noch ein ivman?

Dann abschalten und deinstallieren.

----------

## astaecker

Hast du die Status-Abfrage des Laufwerkes durch hal deaktiviert (wegen Energiesparen)? Spuckt 'ps fax | grep hal' etwas wie 'hald-addon-storage: no polling on /dev/sr0 because it is explicitly disabled' aus ?

Wenn ja, dann kann die Erkennung wieder aktivieren (nur von momentanten CD im Laufwerk), wenn man hal neustartet.

----------

## michel7

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Hast du die Status-Abfrage des Laufwerkes durch hal deaktiviert (wegen Energiesparen)? Spuckt 'ps fax | grep hal' etwas wie 'hald-addon-storage: no polling on /dev/sr0 because it is explicitly disabled' aus ?
> 
> Wenn ja, dann kann die Erkennung wieder aktivieren (nur von momentanten CD im Laufwerk), wenn man hal neustartet.

 

Wenn ich es eingebe, bekomme ich folgendes

 *Quote:*   

> michel@tux ~ $ ps fax | grep hal
> 
>  2209 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/hald --use-syslog --verbose=no
> 
>  2210 ?        S      0:00  \_ hald-runner
> ...

 

wie kann ich es dann wieder aktivieren?

----------

## astaecker

An sich ist es eine gute Sache (die Abfrage weckt alle 2s die CPU auf, was Energie kostet). Um das Laufwerk dennoch abzufragen, damit man die CD in KDE mounten kann, kann man:

* entweder hal neustarten (/etc/init.d/hal restart). Damit wird - wie beim Systemstart - einmalig der Status ermittelt und man kann die CD mounten. Diese Methode sollte man wählen, wenn man nur ab und zu mal CDs nutzt.

* oder die Status-Abfrage alle 2s wieder aktivieren, mittels 'hal-disable-polling --enable-polling /dev/sr0'.

----------

## michel7

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> An sich ist es eine gute Sache (die Abfrage weckt alle 2s die CPU auf, was Energie kostet). Um das Laufwerk dennoch abzufragen, damit man die CD in KDE mounten kann, kann man:
> 
> * entweder hal neustarten (/etc/init.d/hal restart). Damit wird - wie beim Systemstart - einmalig der Status ermittelt und man kann die CD mounten. Diese Methode sollte man wählen, wenn man nur ab und zu mal CDs nutzt.
> 
> * oder die Status-Abfrage alle 2s wieder aktivieren, mittels 'hal-disable-polling --enable-polling /dev/sr0'.

 

Leider haben die o.g. Maßnahmen nichts gebracht. Das Problem scheint wo anders zu liegen

----------

## sprittwicht

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> hal-disable-polling --enable-polling

 

Der intuitivste und in sich logischste Befehl den ich je gesehen habe.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vortex375

Muss man da wirklich pollen? Teilt das Laufwerk nicht dem System mit, wenn eine CD eingelegt wurde?

----------

## astaecker

Ja, muss man. Erst zukünftige Laufwerke, die SATA 2.5 und AHCI 1.1 unterstützen, siehe http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/devices-power-management/sata.php . Und da die Verbreitung neuer Technologien bei optischen Laufwerken immer etwas länger dauert, wird man wohl erstmal fleißig weiterpollen.

----------

